# Met greatest trainer today!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That's good news. The reason this gal is successful is her skill at reading the horse, knowing when to apply pressure and when to back off.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah YOU! Looking forward to hearing Saturday's lesson report!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Very happy for you. Have fun. I'll be looking forward to a report, too.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> That's good news. The reason this gal is successful is her skill at reading the horse, knowing when to apply pressure and when to back off.


 Ditto, and why round pen work can be counter productive, used by people that don;t know how to read a horse, nor use their own body language correctly
They thus just wind up putting the horse in a prey/predator type of situation, where that horse learns nothing, except to express his flight reaction


----------

